# Bern-Radelhelme



## Nuala (9. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
hat eine von Euch Erfahrung mit den Radelhelmen von Bern? http://www.bernunlimited.com/Products/Helmets/Lenox?helmetType=Bike Bin nämlich auf der Suche nach einem Stadtradel-Fahrradhelm, den ich auch zum Longboarden nehmen kann...
Grüße
Nadja


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. September 2011)

Mir passen sie leider nicht, ich wollte auch einen... Man muss einen ziemlich runden Kopf haben, denke ich. Jetzt habe ich für MUni und Dirt einen Abus, der sehr gut passt. Sieht halt irgendwie nach Bergsteigerhelm aus, weil er auch noch weiß ist... Ich habe ihn beklebt, jetzt geht´s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (12. September 2011)

die abus-helme werden mir zu groß sein, ich habe einen winzigen (aber dann hoffentlich runden) kopf... 52cm umfang. ich werde es mal darauf ankommen lassen und mir einen  bern-helm bestellen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. September 2011)

Hm... Kannst recht haben. Ich habe 56, für mich passt er sehr gut. Berichte mal, wenn er da ist!


----------



## MissQuax (21. September 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> die abus-helme werden mir zu groß sein, ich habe einen winzigen (aber dann hoffentlich runden) kopf... 52cm umfang. ich werde es mal darauf ankommen lassen und mir einen  bern-helm bestellen.



Falls du noch nicht bestellt hast und dir vielleicht eines dieser Modelle gefällt, kannst du  hier  ne Menge Geld sparen! Dieser Versandhändler ist auch absolut okay, habe schon mehrfach da bestellt.


----------



## Nuala (21. September 2011)

danke für den tipp, habe zwar schon bestellt (im laden von freunden , aber es scheint auch noch einige andere "interessante" sachen zu geben, die ich gebrauchen könnte


----------

